# k9copy will nicht emergen...

## alex00

Bekomme beim emergen von k9copy (2.3.2) immer folgende Meldung...

Kann mir jemand helfen...danke.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> on »double« für Argument 1 von »QTime QTime::addMSecs(int) const«                                              
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k9copy-2.3.2/work/k9copy-2.3.2-Source/src/import/k9newdvd.cpp: In member function »void k9NewDVD::calcVideoBitrate()«:                                                                               
> ...

 

----------

## jquinte

Ich habe hier das selbe Problem. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?    :Sad: 

----------

## schachti

Es gibt dazu bereits einen Bugreport, ein Update von qt sollte das Problem lösen.

----------

## jquinte

Vielen Dank! Das war genau was ich brauchte!    :Smile: 

----------

